# Cleo-rat-tra - Rest in Peace My Dear



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

I've said goodbye to many a pet and sat with them as they passed but I've never had to make the decision to put a pet to sleep before. Even though it was difficult I could tell it was time. Cleo had several huge tumors that weren't able to be removed. The placement made it difficult for her to navigate the cage and groom properly but she did rather well. I made changes to the cage to help her get around when I wasn't home and I gave her a cloth bath when she wasn't able to get to all her bits. Essentially, she was treated like a princess for her last few months until she started to show signs of definite suffering and distress. 

This past Friday I said goodbye to my darling. I brought her home with me and let her cage mates see she was gone. Then Cleo and I went for a walk in the woods and I came home alone. 

These are pictures of the last day we spent together.

(Cleo on the Left)
















I'm not exactly sure how old she was as she was a rescue (my first rat rescue) with little to no info about her but the vet and I estimate she was around 2yrs old.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She looks like a very beautiful girl, and sounds like you gave her a very happy life. 

How are your other babes doing?


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear of her passing RIP <3


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

rottengirl said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. She looks like a very beautiful girl, and sounds like you gave her a very happy life.
> 
> How are your other babes doing?


Thanks. She was a sweet girl. Her sister (Roxy) and the boys (Theo and Connor) were a little strange for a few days, like they were trying to figure out what had changed but overall everyone seems to be doing okay.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks


----------

